# due to his being



## RaZias

On peut dire "Due à lui avoir fait ça..." ?


----------



## Me-K

J'ai l'impression qu'il manque le début, au moins le substantif féminin auquel _due _se rattacherait. Mais même après cette restitution, la phrase aura du mal à exprimer correctement un sens correct.


----------



## RaZias

"because Tiger Woods popularity is mostly due to him being a great golfer"

Alors, comment on traduit la phrase ?


----------



## Nicomon

Salut RaZias,

Il faut défaire la phrase ainsi :
_Because Tiger Woods popularity is mostly due to / him being a great golfer_

Pour faciliter la traduction, on peut reformuler ainsi :
_Because Tiger Woods' popularity is mostly due to the fact that he is a great golfer._

Littéralement : _Parce que la popularité de Tiger Woods est principalement due au fait qu'il est un grand golfeur._ 
Sauf que cette phrase est un peu bancale. 

Idées (mais on peut sûrement faire mieux) :
_- Car Tiger Woods doit surtout sa popularité à ses grands talents de golfeur._
_- Car la popularité de Tiger Woods tient surtout au fait qu'il est un grand golfeur. _


----------



## Me-K

Bonjour.

Si _mostly_ pouvait prendre pour valeur _ne ... que, _je proposerais:
_Car la popularité de Tiger Woods n'est due qu'au fait qu'il est un grand golfeur._ 

Cette idée m'est venue du fait que _ne ... que_ semble appelé par la phrase, mais qu'il ne supporte pas de coexister avec _principalement_, puisqu'alors deux idées semblent doublonner.


----------



## RaZias

because Tiger Woods popularity is mostly due to him being a great golfer

Je pense si on peut dire:

C´est dû au fait de Tiger Woods être un grand golfer qu´il est populaire.

Je sais que j´ai fait l´inversion de la phrase mais au moins reste plus simple.


----------



## Me-K

Mais la célébrité de Tiger Woods doit tout à son image de grand golfeur.

C'est sans doute l'une des façons les plus naturelles de dire en français, je pense que ça passerait dans une traduction littéraire contemporaine, mais dans un cadre scolaire on nous reprochera sans doute de trop nous affranchir de la phrase anglaise: le professeur peut y voir un danger pour l'élève.


----------



## Nicomon

RaZias said:


> Je pense si on peut dire:
> 
> C´est dû au fait que Tiger Woods est un grand golfeur qu´il est populaire.
> 
> Je sais que j´ai fait l´inversion de la phrase mais au moins reste plus simple.


 Ma première suggestion était une tentative d'inversion, mais bon... la phrase n'est peut-être pas assez simple. 

« _Dû au fait_ » n'est pas le meilleur choix, à mon avis. Alors pour une phrase toute simple je te suggère :

_- C'est parce qu'il est un grand golfeur que Tiger Woods est si populaire._
- _Si Tiger Woods est si populaire, c'est (surtout) parce qu'il est un grand golfeur._



Me-K said:


> Mais la célébrité de Tiger Woods doit tout à son image de grand golfeur.


 Cette phrase ne me semble pas naturelle. À mon avis, la célébrité ne doit rien à qui que ce soit. Suggestion : ... _repose_ _surtout/essentiellement sur son image_. 
Ou comme je l'ai suggéré au début : _Tiger Woods doit sa célébrité à... _Mais cela manque de simplicité._ _


----------



## RaZias

Si je veux écrire une lettre, est-ce que la phrase suivant est acceptable formalment ou il y a un façon plus formal ?

C'est parce qu'il est un grand golfeur que Tiger Woods est si populaire.


----------



## Nicomon

À mon avis, cette phrase est disons... neutre. Ni familière, ni d'un style trop littéraire. Il y a d'autres idées plus "formelles" sur ce fil. 

Tout dépend du ton général de ta lettre.


----------



## RaZias

Comme je peut écrire d´un façon plus correcte la suivant phrase ? Je parle dans une lettre.

"C´est dû au fait qu´il a une douleur aux genou que son périmetre de marche reste limitée."


----------



## Lucky19

C'est à cause d'une douleur au genou qu'il doit limiter au maximum ses déplacements.

Ses déplacements sont limités du fait d'une douleur au genou.


----------



## RaZias

Lucky19 said:


> C'est à cause d'une douleur au genou qu'il doit limiter au maximum ses déplacements.
> 
> Ses déplacements sont limités du fait d'une douleur au genou.



Est-ce que l´on peut dire:

C´est à cause d´il (/de lui ?) avoir une douleur au genou qu'il doit limiter au maximum ses déplacements.

Du fait d´il (/de lui?) avoir une douleur au genou, ses déplacements sont limités.


----------



## Me-K

RaZias said:


> Est-ce que l´on peut dire:
> 
> C´est à cause d´il (/de lui ?) avoir une douleur au genou qu'il doit limiter au maximum ses déplacements.


 non




> Du fait d´il (/de lui?) avoir une douleur au genou, ses déplacements sont limités.


 non: _du fait d'avoir / du fait qu'il avait une douleur ... _seraient les seules syntaxes correctes dans cette proposition, mais le style sera perçu comme trop lourd par tout le monde: la phrase est trop laborieuse.


----------



## Nicomon

Salut RaZias,

Non, on ne peut pas. Si tu ajoutes le verbe avoir, _de_ devient _que_. Mais l'infinitif ne va pas non plus.

_C'est à cause qu'il a_ serait possible (on l'entend parfois à l'oral) mais vraiment pas élégant. 
_Du fait qu'il a_... est un peu mieux, mais pas idéal non plus.

Autres idées :
- Il doit limiter ses déplacements, en raison d'une douleur au genou.
- Comme il a une douleur au genou, ses déplacements sont limités.

*Edit :* je n'avais pas vu la réponse de MeK au no 14.


----------



## sidevie

Nicomon said:


> Salut RaZias,
> 
> Il faut défaire la phrase ainsi :
> _Because Tiger Woods popularity is mostly due to / him being a great golfer_
> 
> Pour faciliter la traduction, on peut reformuler ainsi :
> _Because Tiger Woods' popularity is mostly due to the fact that he is a great golfer._
> 
> Littéralement : _Parce que la popularité de Tiger Woods est principalement due au fait qu'il est un grand golfeur._
> Sauf que cette phrase est un peu bancale.
> 
> Idées (mais on peut sûrement faire mieux) :
> _- Car Tiger Woods doit surtout sa popularité à ses grands talents de golfeur._
> _- Car la popularité de Tiger Woods tient surtout au fait qu'il est un grand golfeur. _



Magnifique traduction!


----------



## RaZias

Je trouve que le français a des phrases formales qui sonnent trés informal en portugais, et le contraire est aussi evident.

"Due to him" est anglais marche trés bien en portugais.

Je comprends que le probléme de "C´est à cause" c´est de ne pas permettre 
d´avoir devant lui un subject.

Wrong:
C´est à cause d´il avoir une douleur au genou qu'il doit limiter ses déplacements.


Correct:
C'est à cause d'une douleur au genou qu'il doit limiter ses déplacements.

J´ai trouvé une structure que je pense que pourrait bien marcher est rester pareille à ma façon de penser en portuguais.

Je vais éviter "due to him" avec "Puisque":

Anglais:   Because he has a pain in the knee he must limit(?) his movements 
Français: Puisqu´il a une douleur au genou, il doit limiter ses déplacements.
Français: Du à la douleur au genou, ses déplacements sont limités.

Est-ce que ça c´est correct et formal ?


----------



## franc 91

Il doit limiter ses déplacements suite à/à cause d' une douleur au genou


----------



## Lucky19

RaZias said:


> Est-ce que le suivant est correct ?
> 
> Anglais: Because he has a pain in the knee he must limit(?) his movements
> Français: Puisqu´il a une douleur au genou, il doit limiter ses déplacements.
> Français: Du à la douleur au genou, ses déplacements sont limités.


 
Les deux phrases en français sont très maladroites bien que correctes sur le plan grammatical.

Ses déplacements sont limités à cause d'une douleur au genou.

C'est à cause d'une douleur au genou qu'il doit limiter ses déplacements.

[...]


----------



## RaZias

La suivant phrase est maladroite: 

"Dû à la douleur au genou, ses déplacements sont limités."

Est-ce que le suivant se peut dire ?

"Du fait d´une douleur au genou, ses déplacements sont limités"


----------



## Lucky19

RaZias said:


> La suivant phrase est maladroite:
> 
> "Dû à la douleur au genou, ses déplacements sont limités."
> 
> Est-ce que le suivant se peut dire ?
> 
> "Du fait d'une douleur au genou, ses déplacements sont limités"



Oui, c'est mieux !


----------



## Nicomon

Dirais-tu vraiment cette phrase, Lucky19? _Du fait d'une_ - surtout en début de phrase - ne me semble pas vraiment correct. 

À mon avis - je prêche pour ma paroisse -  il y a sur ce fil de meilleures solutions. Entre autres : 
- Il doit limiter ses déplacements, en raison d'une douleur au genou (une des miennes)
- Il doit limiter ses déplacements suite à/à cause d' une douleur au genou (franc 91)

Mais à bien y repenser, parle-t-on réellement de déplacements, si en anglais c'est "movements"?

Dernières suggestions :
_- Il est limité dans ses mouvements, en raison d'une douleur au genou. _
_- Sa douleur au genou le limite dans ses mouvements/déplacements._


----------



## Lucky19

Personnellement, ça ne me choque pas.
A voir ce qu'en pensent les autres...


----------



## Quaeitur

_Du fait de _me semble plus littéraire que à cause de et est, pour moi, parfait dans la phrase proposée.


----------



## Nicomon

Alors je m'incline. Perso, je ne dirais pas : _Du fait d'une douleur_, mais des goûts et des couleurs... 

_À cause de_ ne serait peut-être pas mon premier choix non plus, mais je continue de préférer _en raison d'une_ / _comme il a une.  _


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

"du fait de" est effectivement plus littéraire et plus une tournure écrite. Dans une conversation, je le réserverais à un contexte formel, sinon les solutions proposées par Nico me paraissent plus fluides et plus courantes.


----------



## ClarifyTT2010

Hi,

I would say that 

*"because Tiger Woods popularity is mostly due to him being a great golfer""*

can be translated as :

*La popularité de Tiger Woods est principalement le résultat du fait qu'il est un 

grand joueur de Golf.*

Cdt

CTT2010


----------



## RaZias

J´ai déjà compris les methodes proposés mais je veux aussi essayer autre methode:

Because Tiger Woods' popularity is mostly due to the fact that he is a great golfer.

Car la popularité de Tiger Woods est principlament du fait d´être un grand golfeur.


Est-ce que ceci marche ? 
Peut-être ceci va contre la régle française d´éviter avoir deux sujets quand un est au infinitif...


----------



## Nicomon

Désolée, non... ça ne va pas.  

Mais je laisse les grammairiens t'expliquer pourquoi.


----------



## Lucky19

RaZias said:


> J´ai déjà compris les methodes proposés mais je veux aussi essayer autre methode:
> 
> Because Tiger Woods' popularity is mostly due to the fact that he is a great golfer.
> 
> Car la popularité de Tiger Woods est principlament du fait d´être un grand golfeur.
> 
> 
> Est-ce que ceci marche ?
> Peut-être ceci va contre la régle française d´éviter avoir deux sujets quand un est au infinitif...



Car la popularité de Tiger Woods est principalement due au fait qu'il est un grand golfeur.

Car la popularité de Tiger Woods est principalement du fait de ses talents exceptionnels de/comme golfeur.


----------



## Nicomon

Lucky19 said:


> Car la popularité de Tiger Woods est principalement due au fait qu'il est un grand golfeur.
> 
> Car la popularité de Tiger Woods est principalement du fait de ses talents exceptionnels de/comme golfeur.


 Hum... la première solution est une traduction littérale (à peu près la même que celle que j'ai suggérée au post #4)... 
et je ne dirais jamais « _est principalement du fait_ _de..._». Je ne sais pas ce qu'en pensent les autres francophones.


----------



## catheng

"Du fait d´une douleur au genou, ses déplacements sont limités" sounds correct in French "En raison d'une douleur au genou, ...." could also work....


----------



## RaZias

Je comprends la difference entre "du" et "dû" mais je veux vérifier les deux sur les exemples données.

Il me reste encore un doute: C´est vraiment "du" ou "dû" ?

(J´ai fait une compilation des réponses données sur cette thread.)

- Ses déplacements sont limités du fait d'une douleur au genou.

- Du fait d´une douleur au genou, ses déplacements sont limités.


----

Ici on regarde "due" le féminin de "dû":

- Car la popularité de Tiger Woods n'est due qu'au fait qu'il est un grand golfeur.

----

Ici on regarde "dû"

- "Dû au fait que..."

Mais ici:

- "Du fait que..."


----------

